# Black Wheel Fest



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Topic says it all........post them up. I am trying to get an idea of what I want.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

like these or what..... :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Feb 1 2009, 04:56 PM~12875252
> *like these or what..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah those are awsome.......... so much better than those stupid look wire wheels Ragtop ted posted. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 2 2009, 02:46 PM~12882037
> *Yeah those are awsome.......... so much better than those stupid look wire wheels Ragtop ted posted. :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


I like them especially on a project Bubbletop, good shop rollers! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

mice topic tom... i need a set for the linc too


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

White and black:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 4 2009, 02:06 PM~12904397
> *mice topic tom... i need a set for the linc too
> *


Did you get one?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

yep. just picked it up today. just need to get some spindals


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 4 2009, 02:32 PM~12904608
> *yep. just picked it up today.  just need to get some spindals
> *


What color? What year?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 9 2009, 08:12 AM~12948846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That photo is insane. :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice pic :biggrin:


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 1 2009, 05:18 PM~12875365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


these are fucking clean :thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Coming from the tan barrels on my last car, I DEF. wouldn't put black barrels on there Tom....the tan was a BITCH to keep clean, black would make me kill myself.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 9 2009, 08:46 PM~12954817
> *Coming from the tan barrels on my last car, I DEF. wouldn't put black barrels on there Tom....the tan was a BITCH to keep clean, black would make me kill myself.
> *


That bad huh. Maybe you should of tried black........once you go black you don't go back......isn't that what they say. :cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 10 2009, 07:24 AM~12960250
> *That bad huh. Maybe you should of tried black........once you go black you don't go back......isn't that what they say.  :cheesy:
> *



Yeah, it sucked trying to keep them clean. In less you're not driving it daily anymore, I'd go all black centers with the chrome barrel. I personally like that look a lot better anyway, but it's so much easier to keep clean.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 4 2009, 11:49 AM~12903129
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Those are my favorite


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## 84Dippin (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 4 2009, 02:13 PM~12904451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Feb 12 2009, 07:47 AM~12981339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  

Do those have a black lip on them?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

Does anybody have any black 14's looking for some for my daily could be new or used just looking for some all pitch black or black and chrome


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gordoloc213_@Feb 15 2009, 09:09 PM~13011954
> *Does anybody have any black 14's looking for some for my daily could be new or used just looking for some all pitch black or black and chrome
> *


Best bet is to just buy a new set.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

black straws :tongue:


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Feb 18 2009, 04:31 PM~13040885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I was looking through one of my old Lowrider Magazines the other day and I saw they used to sell something like that to snap on your spokes.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 23 2009, 07:16 AM~13083769
> *I was looking through one of my old Lowrider Magazines the other day and I saw they used to sell something like that to snap on your spokes.
> *


yah, someone started a thread asking about some sorta 'spoke covers' but everyone said they havent seen em in years. then ppl started throwin around the idea of straws and i saw a few pics and they looked pretty damn good so i decided to do it. no one has ever noticed that theyre not powder coated :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 23 2009, 01:20 PM~13086886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MY OLD ONES :cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 23 2009, 05:57 PM~13088495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

anyone have some 18's all black by chance?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## mclover2 (Jun 28, 2003)

http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h267/61i.../img5220qf4.jpg

ok what the fucc was this? any more pics of this monte luxury sport coupe wagon? i wanna see.


----------



## HectorDaCockyPenis (Jul 23, 2008)

looks to be a reg. wagon with coupe doors on it.


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

I think thats the coolest looking roadmaster iv ever seen


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

I finally got my Black rims :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gordoloc213_@Mar 1 2009, 12:53 AM~13142186
> *I finally got my Black rims  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

here is my dailey drivin lincon


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## double cheese (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by double cheese_@Mar 18 2009, 12:34 AM~13312138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 63.


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

anymore ?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice pair of Impalas  :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

anyone got an idea on how much a set of 13x7 reverse wires with black dish n spokes and chrome hub, nipples, n lip would run me without KOs or adaptors?


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 9 2009, 05:55 PM~13531921
> *anyone got an idea on how much a set of 13x7 reverse wires with black dish n spokes and chrome hub, nipples, n lip would run me without KOs or adaptors?
> *


600


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dant'e20_@Apr 9 2009, 08:52 PM~13532403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## Remyline Elco (Feb 10, 2009)

*Man I have no words for this mofo here. I have always wanted one and damn this what I had visioned.*


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

bump


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Remyline Elco_@May 1 2009, 07:26 AM~13752193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: *That beeyotch is CLEAN....!!*


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## MR ALOHA64 (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 17 2009, 04:22 AM~13026791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :yessad:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Front spokes done with Black straws


----------



## KingOfTheStreets64 (Sep 7, 2005)

what kinda wheels are these and how much they run about?


----------



## badbird74 (Dec 20, 2009)

thanks for the pics, blacks were its at!!!!


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 17 2009, 12:31 PM~13028500
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## wightboy591 (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## wightboy591 (Apr 15, 2009)

this is how we do it in new orleans DOWN SOUTH ROLLERS


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

STR(8 ) OUTTA CHI-TOWN SOUTH SIDE BIG BAD CRE(8 )TIVE CAR CLUB!!!! THAS MY HYNA KIKN BACK WIT MY SOXVILLE SLUGGER 92 LINC....


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

13x7 crosslace


----------



## 86montecarlo (Mar 22, 2007)

just got done powder coating :biggrin:


----------

